# The Best Gaming Case



## bruins004 (Nov 29, 2005)

Hey all,

I figured I would start this thread to check out the difference gaming cases around.
I would put my vote in for 2.
NXZT Nemesis Elite case : http://www.nzxt.com/NemesisElite.php
and Logisys Dracula case: http://www.xoxide.com/dracula.html


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 29, 2005)

Well, I'm simply wondering how a computercase could affect your gaming experience in ANY way.


----------



## bruins004 (Nov 29, 2005)

It won't affect performance at all.
Just wanted to see the different type of cases and what people thought of them.
The only thing a case can affect is the size of motherboard and other devices you can install into it.  Thats really it.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 29, 2005)

And cooling. So you're actually asking what people prefer to put in their room?
Personally I prefer simple black cases, I like black and i don't really like all kinds of junk to make it look nice. Just something basic. I do want space in my case since i put quite some hardware in it. Lately few cases actually have space for full length cards for example, some SCSI RAID controllers still are full length.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 29, 2005)

BTW, considering you like dracula>bats you must like the Sansun case in the review section


----------



## gerrynicol (Nov 29, 2005)

My two cents worth, the bigger the case the better, more airflow more room to place cable as to not hinder airflow heat buildup is spread around alot more, and of course more space for fans to keep your precious hardware cool.

I have a TT armor which is a fair 'ole size, I had a few micro cases in the past and found them to be restrictive.


----------



## bruins004 (Nov 30, 2005)

The samsung case is alright...I am not too crazy about it.  I must say that the size inside the case is def. important.  Thats the reason why I hate small cases and micros soo much is bc you can't put that much in them due to the lack of room.


----------



## Steven B (Dec 1, 2005)

i like my pc-65b, its a smaller case but its got a removable tray


----------



## live2game2003 (Dec 1, 2005)

I love the V series but I love the V-2000B with a window.


----------



## Karamas (Dec 3, 2005)

Custom Cases are the best..in looks wise the HL2 computer contes pc gamer put on a while back is really nice looking...i cant find a pixture of it though


----------



## W2hCYK (Dec 14, 2005)

http://members.home.nl/gis/

coolness.... lol...


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 19, 2005)

yeh thats all i want is mass space no lights and crap just a case its whats on the inside that counts. Im going to build my own case pretty soon.


----------



## wtf8269 (Dec 20, 2005)

Lian Li and CoolerMaster are my two favorites.


----------



## Exeodus (Dec 20, 2005)

silverstone make a great selection of cases too.......


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 20, 2005)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> Lian Li and CoolerMaster are my two favorites.


thats what I have this case.











http://lian-li.com/Product/Chassis/M_V_C_PC-V1000.htm


----------



## zOaib (Dec 20, 2005)

Dillinger said:
			
		

> thats what I have this case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats a sweet case !!!


----------



## naseltzer (Jan 16, 2006)

A case like that says n00b all over it


----------



## Steven B (Jan 16, 2006)

nah it doesnt


----------



## Exeodus (Jan 17, 2006)

hey naseltzer, what the hell are you talking about


----------



## naseltzer (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm not talking about zoaib's white case... i'm talking about that ridiculous one with the plastic armor.


----------



## Steven B (Jan 17, 2006)

oh yeahthen plastic is a noob thing to have on your case


----------



## regg187 (Jan 18, 2006)

Ditto  live2game2003 
I like the v series ,too  i've got the 6000A


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jan 18, 2006)

I quite like the 'ASUS Vento' range:






The 'ASUS Vento 3600 Black'

http://www.xcase.co.uk/acatalog/Asus_Vento.html


----------



## Steevo (Jan 19, 2006)

Antec. 

Sonata or SOHO. 
Smart Power.

Quiet. Simple. Unknown.

All those plasticy windowed POS cases are like the monkeys screaming around a all powerfull black monolith. End of topic.


----------



## sefu (Jan 19, 2006)

Antec is made for me, i'm from Dracula country but i hate that case.


----------



## biggiegc (Jan 19, 2006)

Im loving my A Top X Blade at the mo! its a fab gaming case!


----------



## SMJ-G (Feb 17, 2006)

If you want the best case for anything the Zalman TNN 500A is the best......http://www.zalmanusa.com/....that is if any of us can afford it???


----------



## peehskcalba[ (Feb 10, 2007)

It's all about the Lian-Li cases. Almost anyone you buy will be perfect. They are the best cases in the world. Go Aluminum!


----------



## niko084 (Feb 10, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Well, I'm simply wondering how a computercase could affect your gaming experience in ANY way.



lol good point


----------



## niko084 (Feb 10, 2007)

peehskcalba[ said:


> It's all about the Lian-Li cases. Almost anyone you buy will be perfect. They are the best cases in the world. Go Aluminum!



I don't know about in the world.. But they are one of the best thats for sure!


----------



## peehskcalba[ (Feb 11, 2007)

Nothing wrong with a little overstatement, LOL. But yeah, they are great quality.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 11, 2007)

I put a vote in for the CM Stacker 830. I may be a little biased, tho. lol


----------



## BigD6997 (Feb 11, 2007)

best cases are the Lian Li's

and a modded one is even better... ill post pics of mine tomarrow


----------



## niko084 (Feb 11, 2007)

BigD6997 said:


> best cases are the Lian Li's
> 
> and a modded one is even better... ill post pics of mine tomarrow



The "BEST" cases are the ones you make yourself or have custom made for you, for every one of your needs.  

I'm considering taking a trip to the store and making my own case... Otherwise me myself will be buying a Lian Li, I like the clean boring look.


----------



## AshenSugar (Feb 11, 2007)

codegen briza cases ROCK excelent airflow and LOTS of room
http://www.digiconcepts.com/codegen_cases_15.htm

http://www.digiconcepts.com/codegen_6097c9a.gif

http://www.digiconcepts.com/codegen_6097c9b.gif

http://www.digiconcepts.com/codegen_6097c9c.gif

getting harder to find these days but well worth the hunt imho, great cases, well made and extream airflow


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 11, 2007)

i still love my akasa eclipse 62 for now,my next case will be a mountain mods UFO2 tho'


----------



## AshenSugar (Feb 11, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Codegen-BRIZA-E...Case-Retail_W0QQitemZ6885502317QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## pt (Feb 11, 2007)

can't get tired of mine
amazing airflow, i get fresh air comming out the back  
http://www.aerocool.com.tw/case/aeroengine2/aeroengine2.html


----------

